#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  FESTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## Futuremax

O que vcs acham install fest????? Vamo faze???? Aki em Sorocaba tem chácara pakas e por um precinho legal nóis faiz a maiori fiesta!!!!!!


<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Só tem gente do interior aqui????

Putz, seria qts dias???

Um feriado??

----------


## Perdigao

InstallFest...

Isso é muito bom, mas tbm acho que não é ruim a idéia de fazer em uma fazenda ou chacará (nem precisa ser fazenda)...

Acho que poderia-se montar uma comissão, dirimir responsabilidades e fazermos uma espécie de contribuição com valor especificado, e assim podemos comprar uma novilha ou mesmo costelas inteiras e eu me encarrego de fazer uma excelente costela de "fogo de chão" quem nunca comeu nem faz idéia do quanto é bom... e umas bebidas... assim podemos fazer em um final de semana, tentarmos patrocinio da prefeitura (do local onde for feito ou até das cidades participantes) e levar palestra para que possa ser proveitoso, além de divertido...

Acho q idéia excelente...

e é claro colocar uma enquete na pagina da UNDERLINUX para saber da galera o que acham da festa, e o quanto poderia ser estipulado o valor (levando em conta que a quantidade de dinheiro é que vai determinar a qualidade da festa)

O que acham??

Abraços,

Perdigao - Foz do Iguaçu - PR

P.S. Teria de saber de onde é a galera que estaria disposta a participar!!!

----------


## Futuremax

A gente pode combinar quando vcs quizerem, a gente denomina primeiro onde pode ser a festa, depois delega cargos e define quantias, fazemos um documento e levaremos a prefeitura de cada cidade participante para ver se conseguimos algo, aí é só cerveja e muita diversão.....
Essa idéia todo mundo gostou, pq na verdade somos amigos e nunca nos conhecemos, na verdade tenho vontade de conhecer vcs todos, a gente sempre se ajuda.....
VAMO AE GALERA!!!!!!! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## Perdigao

Perai... 

Precisamos colocar em um local neutro...

um lugar onde fica bom pra todos, algo no meio do caminho... 

um exemplo seria Curitiba - PR, pois fica bom tanto para quem vem da parte de baixo, quando da parte de cima do País...

Curitiba tem estrutura pra muita coisa... e é uma capital bastante segura e tudo mais.. além é claro de ser a sede da Conectiva, que tenho certeza que ajudaria muito e até mesmo patrocinaria alguma coisa...

Estou indo morar em Curitiba agora em fevereiro e poderia até ajudar, poderiamos montar comissóes e o autor desta idéia seria o coordenador do evento e tudo mais...

Tenho experiencia nisso também, já fiz parte de coordenação de evento grande, para mais de 70.000 pessoas, posso ajudar em algo e fazer os contatos em Curitiba se assim acharem interessante e concordarem em ser em Curitiba...

Abraços;

Perdigao <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon21.gif">

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Eu acho a ideia legal AAuhUH <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif"> Install Fest Rave UnderLinux assim teriamos muita musica eletronica e instalacao de linux AUHAuhaUHUHuh <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">) e muita cerveja e claroooooo

----------


## Perdigao

FuruteMax.. já vou avisando que sou comprometido e só gosto de mulher heim <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif"> hueahuaehuae

Brincadeirinha...

Podemos até tenta conseguir uma palestra (patrocinada pela prefeitura ou pela propria conectiva) do Mantenedor do Kernel, que atualmente é de Curitiba e tabalha na conectiva..

Seria uma das palestras principais...

O que acham???

Perdigao <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon21.gif">

----------


## Futuremax

CURITIBA!!!! MOEU, vamo lá mesmo...... agora coloquem na enquete se o pessoal quer mesmo curitiba,pra mim tá fera, hey scorpion, curti essa de have, mas um rockinho cai bem tb......

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Pow se a gente arrumasse uns patrocinios ia ser legal <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Putz, aí envolve trabalho galera.

Acho q depende da maioria, pois teriamos q estar de férias ou algo assim,
em curitiba, fica fora de mão...uma viagem de pelo menos 9 horas para ir e 9 horas para voltar...ficaria muito corrido....não acham?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

eh curitiba tambem acho longe tinha que ser algo mais RIO/SAMPA pq acho que fica mais facil pra todo mundo

----------


## Futuremax

Info:

Muita palestra + dosagem alcoolica = SONO!!!

No máximo palestras de manhã e deixa nóis curti a tarde......
Acho que nóis já trampa demais..... Precisamos relaxar tb, e Perdigão, "EU CURTO É MUIÉ!!!!!!", e as sulistas não são excessão, costumam ser gatas....

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

è tipo, TRINDADE....show!!!

----------


## Perdigao

*Install Fest Free Software*

The Best of LINUX / UNIX

<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif"> 
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Amigas seriam bem vidas....
Convido o General Lee para tocar lá...hehe...

----------


## MarcusMaciel

caraca a parada virou chat mesmo AUHAUHuhaUH <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Legalizado...hehe <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Sera que alguma empresa grande patrocina o evento ?? se arrumassemos patrocinio ficaria muito mais facil... Cerveja a Skoll aUHAuhaUH .. Computadores IBM AUHahuAUHUHauh INTERNET EMBRATEL auhaUHAuhaUH CARACA <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">)

----------


## Perdigao

São Paulo é uma boa também...

Rio, talvez fique longe para alguns, acho que São Paulo é um lugar bom... só temos que ver quem é de lá e que possa fazer os contatos...

Poderia colocar uma enquente sobre o que acham da festa... e o lugar que gostariam que fosse.. dai coloca lá, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Curitiba, e algum lugar mais ai dai coloca Outros também, para especificarem... o que for mais votado a gente faz lá...

O que acham????

Abraços,

Perdigao <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif">

----------


## Futuremax

Hey virou chat o barato, mas ae, montem uma enquete pra decidir aonde vai ser e outra pra data, hey moderadores, é a vez de vcs participarem..... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

CURITIBA??? ia ser mto bom... mas tem q ser em um feriado pra fazer isso!!!

----------


## MarcusMaciel

O foda cara que nos pobrez administradores da underlinux nao temos $$ pra bancar um installfest ehhehe vc ta achando que nos somos ricos ?? ehhehe te enganaram entao hehehe somos todos pobres e um mais pobre que o outro... e foda <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_frown.gif">

----------


## hyperblade

bom como moro em campinas - sp estou topando tudo pode ser em Sp, sorocaba , americana, lorena, jundia, piracipaba, Mogi Mirim, Itapira etc ...

Estou participando =) rox

Poderia levar umas amigas ?

Sendo que nois vamos de Pinguins e elas de Coelinhas <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif"> 

abraços
hyperblade

----------


## hyperblade

bancar ?

Que e isso vamos atrar de patrocinadores ou mesmo cada um dar 5 reais r0x

Isso depois nois podemos ver ....

abraços

----------


## Futuremax

Não precisa financiar, faz um barato descente e a gente colabora, não quero uma festa de graça, quero um barato pra nóis se conhece e conhecer algumas minas que curtam linux tb.....

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Como já dito amigas são bem-vindas...hehe..

Vamos montar a enquete então????

Demoro scorpion... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Como já dito amigas são bem-vindas...hehe..

Vamos montar a enquete então????

Demoro scorpion... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## Perdigao

Patrocinio não é dificil de se encontrar meu caro colega UNDERFriend... 

Basta ter um oficio, assinado pela comissão organizadora, de preferencia com firma reconhecida em cartório (pois estamos falando de conseguir patrocinio grande e talvez de entidades governamentais) paa que fique realmente algo muito bem organizado e precisa ser entregue e protocolado... entregando isso em varias empresas, como até mesmo a SKOLL, PREFEITURAS... enfim focalizar empresas e repartições que tenham realmente interesse e condições para tal...

E até mesmo (os bons em HP ai) criar uma HP da festa para divulgar e oficializar ainda mais o evento e realizar as devidas inscrições atravéz de formulário na HP..

Tem muita coisa pra organizar... temos que fazer uma enquete sobre datas e tudo mais... 

O que acham???

<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon21.gif">

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Vamos fazer uma conta e abrir doacoes para a installfest aUHAuhaUHAuhAUHAuhUHA

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Depois monta outra paaa dizer o valor...pô...para conseguir um patrocinio, teríamos q ter alguém q tivesse esses contatos..hehe..

Mas a hipótese da famosa "Vaquinha" não está descartada..hehe

----------


## hyperblade

Isso mesmo Perdigao basta ter isso em maos conforme tinha falado =)

E nois que moramos no estado de sp corremos atraz =) r0x

abraços

----------

Tipw pra eu que moro em cascavel, curitiba é o lugar mais central.

----------


## Futuremax

Mandou bem perdigao, vamos lá, é hora de agir.....
To dentro não importa aonde seja e nem o que tenha que fazer....
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

São dois...tb tô dentro..hehe

----------


## 1c3m4n

bom eu soh dou um help aki no site, mas a Equipe aki da Under pode entrar em contato com revistas de informática (linux principalmente) e tentar ver algum patrocionio com eles, eu vou vendo oq posso fazer tb

----------


## sublinux

Legal,,, eu topo também moro em SP - Santo André....
De avião é 45 Minutos até Curitiba
e de Carro é 6 Horas
e de Onius é 7 horas...
Eu topo, montem um enquente. <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_eek.gif"> 
MUITO BOA A IDEIA
UMA data boa seria no carnaval feriado bom!!!

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal eu apoio a installfest.

Infelizmente nao tenho tempo para organizar...
Mas quem aqui quizer organizar pode usar o nome da underlinux que daremos apoio hospedaremos o site da installfest e tudo mais <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">) se eu tivesse tempo certamente iria correr atraz... eu posso ir no installfest so nao posso organizar entao quem quer organizar essa porra ?? quem quer tomar partido ?? emmmmmmmmm ???

----------


## Perdigao

TUDO ISSO LEVANDO O NOME DA *UNDERLINUX*

E é claro deixar aberto a todos que fizerem inscrição, não somente pra macho... 
Tem que levar mulherada também... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif"> 

Amigas, irmãs, cunhadas (irmas das namoradas (solteiras)), vizinhas etc etc etc...


Posso tentar conseguir patrocionio em Curitiba, com a Conectiva, a Prefeitura e posso até ajudar um pouco leando o nome da minha pequena empresa... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif"> 

Abraços,

Perdigao... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Perdigão???

----------


## sublinux

O cara certo é o Perdigao ele falou que já organizou festas grandes então ele deve ter uma boa experiencia!!!
Vamos lá!!!!

----------


## hyperblade

scorpion eu topo =) eu moro em campinas - sp

Caso voce monte um grupo para organizar esse Install Fest conforme eu comecei toda essa bagunca no topico anterior estamos ai =)

Sendo que 75 % da equipe do LinuxDicas mora em sp , campinas, e outras cidade pertos.

Fora as faculdade que eu conheco como Unip, Puc, Unicamp, Ipep que tem amigos meus que usam Linux e iriam dar o maior apoio ( Os Nerds )

Qualquer coisa [email protected] meu e-mail [email protected] esta Off nesse momento pela qual estou mudando de provedor.

Qualquer coisa [email protected]

abraços

----------


## Maiko

Uma festa em uma xacara acho que rola legal.
Sou de cascavel-pr e fazer a festa em curitiba acho que fica bom para todos.
Alugamos faz uns dois meses um xacara em Marilia-sp, 3 dias saiu R$ 600,00.
Mas o lugar era animal, tinha xales, piscina, hidro, sauna, churrasqueiras, campo de fultebol, salao de festa...

----------


## slyz

Pessoal, o maior problema é realmente onde vamos fazer isso. 

Aqui em Resende/RJ teríamos local apropriado numa faculdade aqui para fazer a Install Fest... Temos que ver isso.

----------


## Futuremax

MOntem a anquete pra saber aonde deve ser primeiro, depois a data, cada uma vc põe uma semana no ar, depois é só montar o site de inscrição, conheço uns kra que monta na hora, patrocinio o Predigao já disse que ajuda a correr atrás, daki de longe não posso ajudar muito mas me disponho pra o que vcs quizerem..... E ae Scorpion deixa cum nóis..... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## hyperblade

Se for em sp mesmo o povo do RJ, Curitiba etc !!!

Poderiam fazer uma caravana r0x para esse Install

abraços

----------


## Perdigao

Scorpion,

Temos muita gente capacitada aqui para Organizar... e vc com certeza também pode organizar... ajudando pouco ou muito..

Se todos concordam comigo, acho que o Coordenador deve ser o idealizador... o restante fazem parte da comissão organizadora...
Um resposavel por cada cidade (onde mora) e dentro de cada cidade fazer sua equipe (não é necessário mais que 3 pessoas (por cidade) ( 1 responsável e 2 para ajudar) ou quem quizer e fizer necessário coloque mais.

Fazendo assim teremos uma ampla cobertura e uma excelente organização...
E todos devidamente Credenciados e com o nome e informaçoes ( do tipo email, ICQ, telefone) colocados na pagina do evento para que pessoas de cada cidade saibam como entrar em contato...

Eu me proponho a Cuidar da área de Curitiba e Região se estiverem de acordo..

Abraços,

Perdigao... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

precisa ver tb com a 4Linux,Utah,etc... quem sabe eles tb num querem entar nessa???
ou ateh mesmo a linuxmall, jah pensou em estande deles lah? hehehehe

----------


## sublinux

Perdigão voce costuma entrar no icq!!!

Gostaria de falar com você me particular!!!

----------


## Futuremax

Em Sorocaba, pode por meu nome, eu cuido das coisas por aki.... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

pode deixar q aki na minha cidadezinha eu chamo a galera e organizo por aki,
se precisar eu ateh arrumo um buzao pra gente viajar seja pra onde for!!!

----------


## slyz

Pessoal, acho que o ideal seria no estado de São Paulo. Campinas seria uma boa, dá pra conseguir local com alguma faculdade de lá. E todos podemos ficar na casa do hyperblade também... hehehe...

----------


## MarcusMaciel

vamos la pessoal vamos acertar montem uma equipe e apresentem aqui no forum <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

Hyperblade:

eu estudo lah na puc, eu vou ver se tem alguma possibilidade de ser lah por perto ou se eles tb num querem patrocinar isso!!!

vc ve com a outras???

----------


## Perdigao

Daqui a pouco a galera vai querer contratar o U2, Guns Roses etc etc para o evento <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif"> hueahueahahuha (brincadeirinha)

Mas seria interessante (se ouver patrocinio) contratar uma banda local e que esta banda seja eclética pois teremos pessoas de varias regiões...

Algo não muito caro, algo que "possa ser do tamanho de nossas pernas" para não dar o passo maior e acabar caindo.. e assim quem sabe, esta festa pode até firmar calendário anual... isso é apenas um degrau que é facil de se conseguir subir, basta "fazer valer a pena" 

Abraços

Perdigao

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Eu ainda boto fe da I UnderLinux Rave Install Fest 

a maior instalacao e RAVE de usuarios linux do planeta aUHAuhaUHuhaaUHAuhuhaUHAaUH <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">

muito linux e musica eletronica pra vc aUHUHauha

----------


## Futuremax

Legal, aki em sorocaba tem umas bandas pra quem curte rock, conheço elas bem e podem ir comigo baratinho, quanto a se dispor, eu disse e repito, TO AKI, se quizer 1c3, coloca seu e-mail aki que a gente manda um e-mail pra vc com nome e-mail e tel de cada um, acho isso justo, vamo colaborar...

----------


## Perdigao

Como diz o Esquartejador... Vamos por partes...

Primeiro temos que ver o resultado da enquete... e depois de nossa enquete, firmar parceria com as outras "paginas" (foruns) e então dar grandiosidade a idéia e consequentemente ao evento..

Onde esta a enquete SCORPION ??? <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif"> hueahueahuaehueaua

Abraços,

Perdigao <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif">

----------


## Mr_Dexter

OLHA PESSOAL COMO ESTAMOS VIAJANDO !!! HEHEHE ... BOM MAS PARA QUE ISSO VENHA DAR CERTO PRECISAMOS QUE TODOS VENHAM AJUDAR..POIS SE NÃO NÃO VAI SAIR DISTO. ACREDITO QUE O LOCAL MAIS ADEQUADO SERIA SP E AQUELES QUE MORAM EM OUTRAS CIDADES PODEM MONTAR CARAVANA (ONIBUS FRETADO).... TEM QUE SER UMA DATA LONGA PARA QUE PODEMOS DIVULGAR A FESTA... 

FALOW LORDS OF PARTY

----------


## Futuremax

Quant oa organização, concordo com o Dexter, vamos organizar esse barato pra sair legal, mas quanto a cidade, o melhor é enquete mesmo.....
Será que o povo gosta de festa???? Já deu seis páginas, nunca vi uma questão andar tão rápido.....

----------


## Perdigao

Vou ficar away um pouco...

Daqui a pouco volto e vamos ver no que vai dar a enquete... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif"> 

Até daqui a pouco.. Fuiiii

<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## Futuremax

Vou nessa tb, tenho que rangar, qualquer decisão, postem ae ou montem outro tópico pra nóis discurit legal....

----------


## slyz

*Criamos uma lista de discussão sobre a InstallFest! Quem quiser participar da organização/discussão sobre a Install Fest UnderLinux favor mandar um e-mail pra [email protected] que iremos lhe adicionar na lista.*

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Mas primeiro com a enquete da região.

Poderíamos levar nossas máquina para fazer uma lan party...hehe...
Um counter ia bem....

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Quake2 r0x <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">

----------


## demiurgo

galera aqui em Cuiaba - MT a gente sempre agiliza uns install, posso organizar uma big caravana com o povo das faculs daqui e descer seja pra onde for

xa comigo q eu pego essa regiao aqui!

quanto a data o melhor seria no carnaval

----------


## Perdigao

http://www.camarajuniorfoz.org.br/fenartec.htm

Galera dá uma olhada nesta sub-pagina ai, este é o Evento que é realizado todo ano pela JCI em Foz do Iguaçu... na foto onde ta a galera da JCI ( terceira foto da pagina) eu estou nela (no pessoal agachado eu ou so 4 (quarto) ) ... 

É um evento que começou mais ou menos assim como esta começando este... é já fazem 16 anos que tem este evento... contando até mesmo com a presença ilustre de um ministro no ano de 2000 ... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif"> 

Só temos que trabalhar juntos ok???

Grande abraço e no aguardo de instruções e da enquete... 

Bye..

Perdigao <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon21.gif">

----------


## hyperblade

para: 1c3_m4n , sylz , scorpino

Tipo eu conheco um povo da Unicamp aquele ginasio seria r0x para fazer o Install Fest.

Outra coisa 1c3_m4n voce mora 15 minutos de campinas nois podemos ate combinarmos de ver tudo isso.

O que voces precisarem turma estarei dispoto ajudar, sendo que local em campinas e que não falta.

Qualquer coisa mande e-mail para [email protected]

abraços

----------


## 1c3m4n

tb conheço uma galera da Unicamp, principalmente do CCUEC podemos ver isso, eh realmente uma boa idéia

----------


## Futuremax

Ae galera, agitamo e agora vamos assumir responsabilidades, vamos nos cadastrar e organizar um barato legal pra gente curtir bem!!!!
É só mandar um e-mail pra <A HREF="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</A> com nome, e-mail e tel daí é só esperar decidir em qual cidade vamos fazer.....

BLZ?? <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## hyperblade

<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon21.gif"> tipo 1c3_m4n meu tio e direitor do FECAMP curso dentro da Unicam e professor da Unicamp, sendo que esses contatos não faltaram =) r0x

Mais temos outros lugares para fazer isso tambem.

Nada melhor que o ginasio da Unicamp para esse Install Fest

abraços

----------


## 1c3m4n

baum tb!! hehheh
vamos tentar agitar lah entaum??

----------


## hyperblade

por mim r0x ...

Depende agora da equipe UnderLinux

Sendo que precisamos tambem de uma carata escrita pela UnderLinux registrado em cartorio para conseguirmos tudo isso na Unicamp.

abraços

----------


## Anticristh

Demorou!!!To dentro!!!!!!Vamos chapar!!!!! 10 Caixa de cerveja eu garantu!!!!! Vamos travar as 4 rodas!!!!!!! Passem a data e o preço!!!! fico aguardando!!!!! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> 

Falou hlera

Anticristh

----------


## 1c3m4n

heheheh 4 rodas???? vc eskeceu do step!!! saum 5 rodas <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## Futuremax

Soh 1c3, mas ae anti, é só se cadastrar no e-mail que acho que vc pode nos ajudar a organizar essa festa.....

----------


## slyz

Usem lá a lista pô!!!! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">)

----------


## Perdigao

Galera, não querendo ser chato, mas já sendo... 
Ta todo mundo dizendo em ser aqui ou ser ali... calma ai galera.. não vamos assustar o pessoal...

Acho que temos antes que ouvir a opinião de todos... assim por democracia decidimos a cidade que será... e subsequentemente o local dentro desta cidade...

Colocar a carroça na frente dos boi é o mesmo que atropelar a boiada... 

A enquete vai servir exatamente para decidirmos isso democraticamente, por praticidade eu também gostaria que fosse no Paraná, mas por localização acho que São Paulo está ótimo.. entretanto, precisamos que exerça a democracia... certo???

Lugares sei que não faltam de jeito nenhum... eu mesmo poderia até citar Foz do Iguaçu - PR e ainda conseguia levar a galera pra conhecer as Cataratas do Iguaçu (oitava maravilha natual do mundo) e a Itaipu Binacional (maior usina hidreletrica do mundo ( sétima maravilha do mundo moderno)... mas sei muito bem que é dificil para todos irem a Foz do Iguaçu...
Então, sejamos coniventes... 

Vamos decidir isso junto com todos... e então tornar isso não uma Festa simplismente e sim algo que possa ser REALMENTE PROVEITOSO E DIVERTIDO ao mesmo tempo...

E quanto a data para fazer... vou ser sincero... nem pensem em ser para o carnaval.. é muiiiiiiito proximo para organizar algo assim... isso tem que ser mais ou menos para Julho ou Agosto... pois é muita coisa para se definir e organizar, não é somente ir comprar carne, cerveja, refrigerante e colocar um sonzinho lá... 

Tornemos a coisa PROFISSIONAL para que seja SATISFATORIA... 

MAS PUTA QUE PARIU... to muito animado com esta festa... e por falar em Festa... qual será o nome da Festa mesmo??? algo que seja MARCANTE e DIFERENTE...

P.S. Uma frase que usamos muito na JCI (Junio Chamber International) : "AS IDÉIAS DEVEM DIVERGIR, MAS AS PESSOAS NÃO" isso quer dizer que muita coisa não concordaremos entre nós e ou outros, mas nunca devemos ir contra as pessoasl, e sim tentar chegar a um denominador comum entre as idéias... é assim que se nascem os verdadeiros líderes...

abraços

Perdigao <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon21.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif">

----------


## gar0t0

Posso falar com um Conhecido meu.... 
ele é ai do interior tamem... São Carlos.... 

Posso falar com ele ver se ele topa.... E ele estuda na USP..... 

ja falei com um amigo meu e agente vai... seja onde for..... 

é isso ai.... vo fala com os conhecidos..... 
E Como SP é muito grande (Capital) poderia dividir em Mais pessoas .... Tipo por região..... 
qq v6 acham ???? <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_cool.gif"> 

[ Esta mensagem foi editada por: gar0t0 em 23-01-2003 19:12 ]

----------


## hyperblade

Vamos usar a lista para podermos discutir melhor =)

<TABLE BORDER=0 ALIGN=CENTER WIDTH=85%><TR><TD><font size=-1>Quote:</font><HR></TD></TR><TR><TD><FONT SIZE=-1><BLOCKQUOTE>
On 2003-01-23 14:58, slyz wrote:
Usem lá a lista pô!!!! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">)
</BLOCKQUOTE></FONT></TD></TR><TR><TD><HR></TD></TR></TABLE>

Sendo que o papo por la esta rolando ate cervejas, coelinhas =)

----------


## marcosmamorim

Cadê a lista ou Tópico?



Marcos Amorim

----------


## Mr_Mind

pode ser em Portugal?

----------


## gar0t0

Qual o endereço da Lista....

[email protected] ???? <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_eek.gif"> 

[ Esta mensagem foi editada por: gar0t0 em 24-01-2003 09:04 ]

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

[email protected]

----------


## gar0t0

Brigadim seu moço.... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif">

----------


## Bruno

quando e onde vai ser a festa po se fosse em curitiba serial bom mais tem muita gente de fora do parana o pode ser em SP mesmo o perdigao e foz da quantos km ate sp ???

o naum me deixe de fora destra festa

----------


## Bruno

alguem sabe me dizer como esta a installfest 


to curioso

----------


## Bruno

alguem sabe me dizer como esta a installfest 


to curioso

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

è pessoal, kd a euforia???

Pô agitamo o festa pra KCT, e até agora, ninguém mais comentou nada, nem aqui nem na lista...

Não amos deixar miar o esquema...


um abraço!

----------


## MarcusMaciel

se increva na lista <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">)) mande um email para [email protected] para pedir seu cadastro

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Mas eu já me escrevi!!!
Fui um dos primeiros...vocês mudaram??

----------


## PiTsA

E aee galerinha do malll!
to de volta! tava na praia! só curtição!
que idéia louca essa! muito massa!
isso ae agitem essa festa!!!!!



<< PiTsA >>

Sorocaba - SP <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon21.gif">

----------


## Bruno

e ai galera cada um leva seu pcpara fazer uma lan paty o que vcs axa ????

----------


## gar0t0

Eu to gostando da Ideia... 
Mas imagina aquela galera levando Micro pra longe.?.?

Eu moro em interlagos.. Imagina eu levar meu micro daqui e pegar uma estrada de terra cheia de buraco como q vai ficar os Hd´s ??

Mas estou gostando... eu Levo a minha se for rolar !! Mas..... Será q tem mesa pra todo mundo ???

Ou Elimina o Refeitório ?

----------


## 1c3m4n

pra q mesa??? agente pega uns malas e fazem eles segurarem os micros heheheh,

seguinte galera, usem a lista da festa pra conversar sobre isso!!!
[email protected]

----------

Q isso Ice.... eu vo ter q ficar segurando Micro ????? 

Eu So pequinininho..... não aguento peso... husuhsuhsu
Tem q coloca gente forte pra segurar... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif"> 

e pode ter certeza q num vai sobrar pra mim <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## gar0t0

Ops... num tinha me logado... =P

----------


## hyperblade

Vamos usar a Lista

<A HREF="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</A>

Muito Obrigado

----------


## Pedrinha

To dentro !!!
festa falow q não curto em eheheh <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_cool.gif">

----------


## devlinmaxx

Cara, to dentro se for perto de Campinas, hein?
E-mail me [email protected]
[´s]

----------


## Fernando

Bem loco meo, vamo organizar com cuidado e carinho essa ideia meo =)
Qq coisa tamo ae.

----------

